# Faux Metal Haunt Boxes



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Note: This is a repost of an old tutorial whose links to pictures were broken with the software update at HF.

Here's a space filler for large voids or openings in your haunt. Plus they look cool too:









These were large cardboard boxes given a makeover using paint and monster mud.


Please watch this quick video to help you get an overall idea of how the build will be like:








Materials Needed:
Large cardboard boxes
Rust monster mud - thinner blend (3.5 to 1)
Black monster mud
Silver latex paint
Reddish rust monster mud
Light rust monster mud
Green monster mud
White monster mud
Black flat latex paint
Clear gloss acrylic

Tools Needed:
Rubber or latex gloves
Sea sponge
3" brush
Chip brush
Popsicle stick


Let's get started:










Coat with MM: Don the gloves and smear on the rust colored monster mud (MM). Pat it so it leaves a good texture behind. Allow to dry. This is a thinner blend of MM used here. It's probably a 3.5 to 1 ratio (3.5 parts drywall compound to 1 part paint). This will help it adhere better to the cardboard and be a bit more flexible.

Some cardboard boxes will pucker from the moisture in the MM as it dries. You can see it in one of pictures below (mud step). If you don't like that look then you may want to do tests to determine which ones do this. I thought it looked okay and after all the painting it's not a big deal.










Black MM: In the picture you see a loop roller. This is an okay tool but recommend just sticking with using a sea sponge. Apply the black MM randomly in splotches. Let dry.










Dry-brush Silver Paint: Dry-brushing can be used with a very dry brush (light) or a wet one (heavy). Here you'll be using a heavy one. Dip the 3" brush into the paint and scrape on the sides of the paint can. No need to blot dry on a paper towel like you do for a dry, dry-brush. Use dry-brush painting strokes to apply the silver paint. Rub it into some areas so it has more of a solid silver look to it. Let dry.










Sponge Reddish Rust MM: Dip the sea sponge into the reddish-rust MM and dab onto random areas of the box. Let dry.










Light Rust MM: Dip the sea sponge into the light rust MM and dab over the reddish-rust MM but do not cover it. You are basically just 'highlighting' the other rust to give it depth and make it look more gnarly.










Mud: Dip the sea sponge into the brown MM and dab at the bottom of the box to give the illusion it was mud splashed up from the ground. Let dry.










Green Slime: Dip the chip brush into the green MM and dab it into places that you'd expect slime to be oozing out like from cracks and seams. Dab it at the top and let gravity do some of the work so it will look more realistic - like it was oozing down toward the ground.










Bird Droppings: Dip a popsicle stick into white MM and hang the stick over a corner of the box and let the MM plop onto it. Do this several times so it looks like birds have been hanging out there a lot. Bang the box a few times to help it run down the sides.










Black Dry-brushing: Dip the 3" brush into the flat black latex paint and dry off on a paper towel. Here you are using a more drier dry-brush technique. Dry-brush the entire box and if you got a little too heavy or see an obvious brush stroke - just rub it in so it looks like a smoke stain. This is a fun step because you really see the depth and rust realism show.










Glossing: The final step. Dip a brush or a chip brush into some clear gloss paint and gloss over a corner so it looks like something sticky was there. Be sure to also paint any bird droppings and slime. Let dry, drink - You are done!










You will be grabbing these to use around your haunt a lot. You can stack them too


Thanks again for checking out the tutorial.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

This is awesome, thank you for sharing!


----------

